# New Antenna



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't know didley about antennas. But mounting a new one on a t-top for a ship to shore radio. Was thinking a 4 footer since its on the t-top. But when looking at them, what is the best to get?? I see 3 db gain, 4.5 db gain and 6 db gain. What is better for Lake Erie and and for the ship to shore and what does this db gain mean? Hope some radio guru can answer. Thanks


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Check out West marine. They have a section that kinda explains
the whole thing.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you want the 6db gain, and i would still go with the 8' antenna. the higher you go the better its going to work. and i suggest you get a good one, something like the 5225 xt. they have it on ebay for 119.00 i think, and that includes shipping.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys me and my bro learned more than we will ever need to know about antennas yesterday. But when you have equipment on board you want to make sure it works like it should esp. if you are heading 18 miles out and rely on it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

let us know which way you go, and how it works out for you.

i got the shakespear 5399 9'6" antenna for my boat. its just alittle taller than the 8' and its a much better antenna than the old one i had. but the first time we used it, when we started to trailer back to the campgroung we left it up, and hit an overpass. i lucked out, it just busted the top section, and i found a replacement on line for 18.00 whew that was close.

try to always put your antenna down when trailering your boat.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

we went with your recommendation of the 5225 by shakespeare 6db gain. Thanks for all your help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------

